# I want to relocate and work in Spain



## SarahSmiles (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello/Hola

I have ample bar experience but not limited to! I have admin and receptionist experience, though I am unsure if my novice Spanish would hinder that option! I am also a great cleaner by nature! So I am looking for advice on where an fluent English speaking woman should consider moving to, for work opportunities and any additional advice! Many many thanks again for the add Tim Stephens and fingers crossed I find a job!

Goodbye/Adios

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SarahSmiles said:


> Hello/Hola
> 
> I have ample bar experience but not limited to! I have admin and receptionist experience, though I am unsure if my novice Spanish would hinder that option! I am also a great cleaner by nature! So I am looking for advice on where an fluent English speaking woman should consider moving to, for work opportunities and any additional advice! Many many thanks again for the add Tim Stephens and fingers crossed I find a job!
> 
> ...


Since most of Spain has very high unemployment, its difficult to give you an answer. The problem you may have is that you will need to have an employment contract (to pay taxes etc) to enable you to access the Spanish healthcare system, as its contribution based. 

You might stand half a chance if you were fluent in Spanish, but even then, you'll be up against locals for any jobs you've described I'm afraid. Maybe search the net and see if you can find anything??? Or go over for a fact finding trip and see whats about??

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hola Sarah, You don't speak fluent Spanish. You have bar and receptionist experience. You did not mention any qualifications. You are good at cleaning. You have the qualifications of a good husband eventhough you are female. You never said you were a good listener - something 100% of unsuccessful applicants said at interviews I conducted.

Spain has unemployment of over 30% for young job seekers. All of these speak fluent Spanish, can work tables at restaurants, pull pints, show people to prebooked rooms. 

So you can see the actual reality of seeking a job in Spain. Add in the never ending recession and economic downturn Spain is in and will remain until you are drawing your pension in the UK (and I am presuming you are only in your 20's).

I cannot even think of something positive to say to you and I hope I am not bursting your bubble of future happiness here and I am concerned that you are even thinking of moving to Spain which almost certainly would end in grave disappointment for you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

In parts of Andalucia unemployment for younger jobseekers is running at 60%.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

SarahSmiles said:


> Hello/Hola
> 
> I have ample bar experience but not limited to! I have admin and receptionist experience, though I am unsure if my novice Spanish would hinder that option! I am also a great cleaner by nature! So I am looking for advice on where an fluent English speaking woman should consider moving to, for work opportunities and any additional advice! Many many thanks again for the add Tim Stephens and fingers crossed I find a job!
> 
> ...


Hi Sarah,

Its true there isn't much work here in general at the moment , but Summer is coming, so I guess if you ask around bars etc, in a touristy place like Benidorm for example you may find something .

May be you would be best to come out here for a week or so and check it out , before heading out permanently .

Any way good luck , stay positive !

Tony


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

What about the whole 'registering as a resident requirment thing'!? Summer jobs in a bar are invaribly not going to be contractual and will no doubt not pay enough to satisfy the residency requirments. Unless the OP has 'substantial' savings inexcess of €10,000 dumped into a Spanish account plus private healthcare would probably do it?
& the more my 18 year old daughter (who is off to Uni in the UK in Sept) mixes and meets with locals her age (& a little older) away from the International School, the more you realise what a no hope enviroment they are living in. Yet they do seem to be an optimistic lot! & want to work and support themselves. A totally different vibe from what I know of the UK & that comparable demographic.
Spain is a place to come for a Summer adventure if you can get a bar job or whatever it is not a place to come as a young person to start a new life!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angil said:


> What about the whole 'registering as a resident requirment thing'!? Summer jobs in a bar are invaribly not going to be contractual and will no doubt not pay enough to satisfy the residency requirments. Unless the OP has 'substantial' savings inexcess of €10,000 dumped into a Spanish account plus private healthcare would probably do it?
> & the more my 18 year old daughter (who is off to Uni in the UK in Sept) mixes and meets with locals her age (& a little older) away from the International School, the more you realise what a no hope enviroment they are living in. Yet they do seem to be an optimistic lot! & want to work and support themselves. A totally different vibe from what I know of the UK & that comparable demographic.
> Spain is a place to come for a Summer adventure if you can get a bar job or whatever it is not a place to come as a young person to start a new life!


Well said!

The OP might ask why so many young Spaniards are leaving for the UK to find work....

As you rightly point out, these kinds of summer bar jobs are nearly always 'off the cards' and therefore illegal. I seem to remember someone -Xavia? - posting that this was being clamped down on and that bar owners had been fined for this kind of employment on the black.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I am thinking of going over there to look for work as a male stripper. Any advice?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am thinking of going over there to look for work as a male stripper. Any advice?


buy a return ticket lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am thinking of going over there to look for work as a male stripper. Any advice?


Your prospects might be better than if you were looking for work as a comedian.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am thinking of going over there to look for work as a male stripper. Any advice?



Probably best work just in the summer , you might get a bit cold in the winter !


Hey is it just me or do your location flags keep changing ?

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> I am thinking of going over there to look for work as a male stripper. Any advice?


Before offering you a job, I need to see your testimonials.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Before offering you a job, I need to see your testimonials.


...and maybe a video of what you can do op2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Your prospects might be better than if you were looking for work as a comedian.


There are enough comedians already and we are about to elect another bunch of them.


----------

